
Ask HN: What's the best blog tool to integrate with your site? - adityasriganesh
Need to integrate blog to our site - Medium or something else?
======
rahimnathwani
My current favourite option:

\- Gatsby static CMS

\- Content and design stored and version-controlled on GitHub

\- Netlify CMS as an editing GUI

\- Netlify for hosting (blog.yourdomain.com)

The best way I've found to get this set up is this repo:
[https://github.com/alxshelepenok/gatsby-starter-
lumen](https://github.com/alxshelepenok/gatsby-starter-lumen)

~~~
mortivore
I agree with this. Very easy to setup, and allows you to dive right in with
content creation which should be the main point.

